# A Lump On Right Thigh



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

A vet should be consulted for any suspicious growths.

It could be anything from a cyst to a cancerous tumor


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'd head to the vet to check as its grown in size.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My guess would be a cyst, but I agree that all lumps should be examined by your vet and aspirated to be sure. If it eases your mind, this is a very simple process wherein a small needle is inserted into the lump, cells/fluid extracted, and the extracted substance put on a slide and examined under a microscope. I've had many lumps tested over the years and, as long as I was feeding my dogs chicken at the time, they don't even react to having the aspiration done. Usually the vet can tell you right away if it's anything to worry about. If they are at all concerned, they'll likely suggest surgical removal of the entire lump (but this should only be necessary if cancer is suspected... fatty tumors and cysts are generally fine to leave as long as they aren't bleeding or growing so big that the dog is uncomfortable).

So, long story short.... get that lump tested (and then hopefully, you can stop worrying about it!).!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree having it checked by Vet is needed.

Hope you'll update after appointment.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

There can be lots of different bumps that are not cancer but I agree it should be checked by the vet.


----------



## DScritchy (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven’t posted here in a long while... chiming in to jump on the vet train, but mostly to add that IF an aspiration does turn up funny and the vet is recommending removal... please take him to a specialist! We had a mass cell tumor show up on one of our dogs and let the regular vet do the removal... they got poor margins and we ended up having to essentially get the same surgery done again at the specialist anyway. Very. Expensive. Save yourself the stress!

PS: At that size my guess is also cyst, especially if it seems fairly close to the surface (rather than under a thicker layer of tissue).


----------

